# Blocked By Seller Vanity1955! Wtf!!



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2016)

Are you a Caber? All I did was submit an offer and then a friendly follow up message that read as follows:

*Hi I submitted a best offer for this item and was wondering if you got it? Could you please accept or decline it or make me a counter offer? I'm also thinking I'd like to buy this guard from you*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANT...948985?hash=item21097a93f9:g:fScAAOSwCQNWeHpz*

*If you say that you will accept my offer for this item I'll do the BIN for the guard. LMK please. *

Today I tried to make a new higher offer for the relisted item and got the smack down notification that I was blocked.
Just wanna send a big *F U *out to you if you're on here!


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 13, 2016)

BAM !!!


----------



## CrazyDave (Feb 13, 2016)

ohhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmmm ohmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 13, 2016)

It's always nice to start my day out with a laugh.  Sorry to hear that, but the FU is cracking me up.


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2016)

We should all log into ebay and make low ball offers. That will make your offer look like it was a good one.


----------



## vincev (Feb 13, 2016)

Have a Caber get it for you .


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2016)

catfish said:


> We should all log into ebay and make low ball offers. That will make your offer look like it was a good one.




That'd be gratifying but I don't want to get into any malicious activity, I'd just like to hear from the seller why they thought it was necessary to block me. I submitted a fair offer for a part that had been listed several times.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2016)

vincev said:


> Have a Caber get it for you .




Yeah I've already got a volunteer thanks. I'd hate to give any money to this seller but I need it and I have very little dignity.


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> That'd be gratifying but I don't want to get into any malicious activity, I'd just like to hear from the seller why they thought it was necessary to block me. I submitted a fair offer for a part that had been listed several times.




Some sellers on ebay just don't care. I bet they feel you were bothering them by asking a question. If they are going to list something with the make an offer option, they should have the decency to accept, decline, or counter offer.....


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 13, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Yeah I've already got a volunteer thanks. I'd hate to give any money to this seller but I need it and I have very little dignity.



Ur screwed, lol. Once ya get blocked there's nothing you can do save, get somebody else to try.

I got blocked recently too. Bought an auto part and seller sent wrong one which means he had to pay return ship. But, he was the only e-bayer who has another section I needed and, when I got paid back 3 dam weeks later, eurgh, I couldn't buy nutin from him ever, blocked for his dope mistake.

And what's worse is, many of the new auto parts sellers there circulate lists and block everybody on them.

There are two other new auto parts sellers who have me blocked and I've never bought, sold, or entertained any type of transactions wit em nuttin.. ebay screwed up with that blocking rule, making cash for peps who pawn em off, sell lists. .

You could be on a blocked list being sold to multiple sellers too. Ebay will do nutin. that is, they'll send the seller a request to unblock, but, good luck wit dat. lol


----------



## mrg (Feb 13, 2016)

A while back I bought something from Vanity1955 and they had a few more things I was interested in coming up in the next week, I messaged them and said I was bidding on a few more things and should I wait and combine items and they said yes wait till you are done buying, well I bid on a few and didn't win so paid and got my item, gave good feedback, a few months later I tried to bib on one of their items and it said they are not accepting bid from me with no way to contact them, I looked at my saved sellers and they were gone. I figured the blocked me for taking to long to pay, did they even look that I had bid and not won few items before paying, seems to me there is more than one person and they don't communicate. I talked to ebay to send a message but never heard anything, just checked and I am still blocked, THEY DON'T WANT TO TAKE MY MONEY?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wonder if their user ID means anything.

van·i·ty

http://thecabe.com/forum/javascript:void(0)
*NOUN*

excessive pride in or admiration of one's own appearance or achievements:
"it flattered his vanity to think I was in love with him" ·
[more]
"the personal vanities and ambitions of politicians"
*synonyms:* conceit · narcissism · self-love · self-admiration ·
[more]
self-absorption · self-regard · egotism · pride · arrogance · boastfulness · cockiness · swagger · rodomontade · big-headedness · vainglory
*antonyms:* modesty
denoting a person or company that publishes works at the author's expense:
"a vanity press"

the quality of being worthless or futile:
"the vanity of human wishes"
*synonyms:* futility · uselessness · pointlessness · worthlessness ·
[more]
fruitlessness
NORTH AMERICAN
a dressing table.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 14, 2016)

Yeah I got messaged by a Caber who informed me that they too are blocked and as far as they know they have had no dealing with this seller. I just don't get it, I spend thousands on Ebay every year, blocking me is really not in your best interests.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 14, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are you a Caber? All I did was submit an offer and then a friendly follow up message that read as follows:
> 
> *Hi I submitted a best offer for this item and was wondering if you got it? Could you please accept or decline it or make me a counter offer? I'm also thinking I'd like to buy this guard from you*
> 
> ...





bikewhorder said:


> Are you a Caber? All I did was submit an offer and then a friendly follow up message that read as follows:
> 
> *Hi I submitted a best offer for this item and was wondering if you got it? Could you please accept or decline it or make me a counter offer? I'm also thinking I'd like to buy this guard from you*
> 
> ...



They did the same to me making offer on speedometer cable, they don't take my offers and try to buy it now price and I was BLOCK from the seller,,,, so now I know I'm not the only one,, hopes ebay take care this seller


----------



## JKT (Feb 14, 2016)

rodeo1988 said:


> They did the same to me making offer on speedometer cable, they don't take my offers and try to buy it now price and I was BLOCK from the seller,,,, so now I know I'm not the only one,, hopes ebay take care this seller




once I found I was blocked from this seller for some reason ? ( I never had any dealings with this seller and have 100% positive feedback ) I contacted eBay and they looked into it and told me this seller has over 500 people blocked !!


----------



## pedal_junky (Feb 14, 2016)

She had some nice fenders from bikes they blew apart that had been cut off with a torch. I gave some alternative methods for removing stubborn bolts , (I'd bought from them before) and next time I was blocked.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 14, 2016)

If its that bent Huffman fork..FORGET IT!! Its MIIIIINE!!


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 14, 2016)

pedal_junky said:


> She had some nice fenders from bikes they blew apart that had been cut off with a torch. I gave some alternative methods for removing stubborn bolts , (I'd bought from them before) and next time I was blocked.




I'm no head doctor, but this seller sounds like a crackpot.


----------



## Boris (Feb 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## how (Feb 16, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are you a Caber? All I did was submit an offer and then a friendly follow up message that read as follows:
> 
> *Hi I submitted a best offer for this item and was wondering if you got it? Could you please accept or decline it or make me a counter offer? I'm also thinking I'd like to buy this guard from you*
> 
> ...



I would just move on, sounds to me they are trying to avoid any chance of bad feedback


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 17, 2016)

I agree, she's probably blocking anyone who even looks like they might give her problems with a sale or feedback, as there are some really crazy people out there. I don't think you can really appreciate that unless you are doing a lot of selling, especially on ebay. I think "buzzkill" is her partner, but I don't know anything more about them than that.

I have to block people sometimes too, in fact I had to block someone today who was irrationally irate and sent an odd and profane message about insurance and shipping responsibility.  Anyone need another crazy person to add to their blocked list let me know! Stuff like that is why people get trigger-happy with their blocked lists. Also- many people run more than 1 account- we have 3, so if someone needs to be blocked on one account, we block them on all 3. Pretty common to have more than 1 account.

Darcie


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 21, 2016)

A little kissing ~~~  doesn't hurt once in a while.
Always purchase those items with no questions asked at all and by all means don't try and dicker! Remember you have to feed his / her "vanity"
That's the way to deal with people and make money $$$$  Come on guys get with the program!


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 21, 2016)

Nutcase seller. Snob city, all that jewelry, 500 blocked bidders. Not the talkative type that's for sure. Probably paranoid as well.


----------



## olderthandirt (Feb 23, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are you a Caber? All I did was submit an offer and then a friendly follow up message that read as follows:
> 
> *Hi I submitted a best offer for this item and was wondering if you got it? Could you please accept or decline it or make me a counter offer? I'm also thinking I'd like to buy this guard from you*
> 
> ...



remember no good deed goes unpunished ! gotta just laugh it off


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 10, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Are you a Caber? All I did was submit an offer and then a friendly follow up message that read as follows:
> 
> *Hi I submitted a best offer for this item and was wondering if you got it? Could you please accept or decline it or make me a counter offer? I'm also thinking I'd like to buy this guard from you*
> 
> ...




He just blocked me too. I made a fair offer for a part and he do NOT respond and blocked me. Also cancell other bids I had on his stuff. We should identify who that "ass" is and stop selling of buying things to/from him.


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 11, 2016)

You all act like you are the market ,(HA HA) there is a world wide market on ebay , ..  Who cares if you get blocked , there is plenty of stuff out there to purchase , .. if you want something , pay for it , or wait until it is offered in your budget ,..iF YOU DO NOT GET A REPLY FROM YOUR OFFER, POSSIBLY that is your answer , some people do not spend time with low ballers - this sure is entertaining reading about all the crybabies


----------



## Boris (Mar 11, 2016)

Good ol' Walter.


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 11, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> You all act like you are the market ,(HA HA) there is a world wide market on ebay , ..  Who cares if you get blocked , there is plenty of stuff out there to purchase , .. if you want something , pay for it , or wait until it is offered in your budget ,..iF YOU DO NOT GET A REPLY FROM YOUR OFFER, POSSIBLY that is your answer , some people do not spend time with low ballers - this sure is entertaining reading about all the crybabies




Whatever Bozo. I guess it takes a crazy person to understand one.  Why offer a "best offer" option if your going to get insulted and block everyone who makes an offer? I think maybe he's expecting people to offer more than he is asking for it.  I just checked and when left to the open market his $68.99+ chain guard sold for $12.62. http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANT...919603?hash=item58d6908d33:g:fScAAOSwCQNWeHpz

This asshat would have a lot more money in his pocket if he had accepted my offer. And speaking of cry babies, how many times have you stormed off of here and said you were leaving and not coming back like a little 3 year old? Because I never have.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2016)

bikewhorder said:


> Why offer a "best offer" option if your going to get insulted and block everyone who makes an offer?




Sellers can set percentage or $ thresholds to automatically decline and/or accept offers. 
Many sellers use the "best offer" feature because doing so gives the listing a boost in search ranking.  
I don't see the sense in blocking folks that make offers though.


----------



## bikebozo (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments , all publicity negative or positive is appreciated ,,   see everyone at COPAKE ,,  good luck ,   pb


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 11, 2016)

Beware of sellers selling LOTS of gaudy costume jewelry AND bike parts!


----------



## mrg (Mar 11, 2016)

I would have bid on that $12 chain guard but I too am blocked for asking for combined shipping!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 11, 2016)

mrg said:


> I would have bid on that $12 chain guard but I too am blocked for asking for combined shipping!




Well then, that gives us all some insight on what a looney schizo person this really is. Maybe Walter can send her/him a message with a few tips on how to be a good seller on eBay.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 12, 2016)

mrg said:


> A while back I bought something from Vanity1955 and they had a few more things I was interested in coming up in the next week, I messaged them and said I was bidding on a few more things and should I wait and combine items and they said yes wait till you are done buying, well I bid on a few and didn't win so paid and got my item, gave good feedback, a few months later I tried to bib on one of their items and it said they are not accepting bid from me with no way to contact them, I looked at my saved sellers and they were gone. I figured the blocked me for taking to long to pay, did they even look that I had bid and not won few items before paying, seems to me there is more than one person and they don't communicate. I talked to ebay to send a message but never heard anything, just checked and I am still blocked, THEY DON'T WANT TO TAKE MY MONEY?



That's the way I remember it, too, saying I couldn't bid on their items and just like you, couldn't get an answer from why I couldn't bid.


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 12, 2016)

If a seller is that narrow minded that they won't even take the time to recognize the buyers needs, I would refuse to partake in a money transaction with that person. I don't care what they are selling. Then I would tell everyone I know. (Like starting a thread on here).
"Having a bad reputation is the best form of advetisement"


----------



## olderthandirt (Mar 13, 2016)

sounds like someone just needs a good date !! maybe a few just to loosen her up ?


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> You all act like you are the market ,(HA HA) there is a world wide market on ebay , ..  Who cares if you get blocked , there is plenty of stuff out there to purchase , .. if you want something , pay for it , or wait until it is offered in your budget ,..iF YOU DO NOT GET A REPLY FROM YOUR OFFER, POSSIBLY that is your answer , some people do not spend time with low ballers - this sure is entertaining reading about all the crybabies



Bike-Bozo, WE ARE the market. If we (the people in this forum) decide to buy from this moron and we all leave negative feedbacks, eBay will suspend his account, and he will be out of business in a heartbeat. That is the power of the buyer. So treat your buyers with respect, rule #1 of business success.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2016)

mrg said:


> I would have bid on that $12 chain guard but I too am blocked for asking for combined shipping!



Buy using a friend's account, he'll never know. Once you receive your item you will have him in your hands, because you can leave positive or negative feedback if you want. He can't do nothing about it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Mar 13, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Beware of sellers selling LOTS of gaudy costume jewelry AND bike parts!



Lol.


----------



## then8j (Mar 13, 2016)

Just for kicks I decided to ask a question, " is this part for a schwinn? " 
I got blocked!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 13, 2016)

then8j said:


> Just for kicks I decided to ask a question, " is this part for a schwinn? "
> I got blocked!!!!!!!!




No poop? I was thinking about doing something similar to see if I could join the CLUB.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 13, 2016)

Thats it, im gonna ask it a stupid question too, I wanna be one of the cool kids, I wouldnt buy anything from a entity that acted like that anyhow.
Its late, im bored, sent this. 
Are you aware you are the laughing stock of the bike forum world? Banning over 500 people for asking simple questions about your poorly described junk.  Make me #601 or whatever, truly pathetic way to handle yourself, but I would like to thank you on behalf of everyone for all the laughs at your expense.


----------



## JKT (Mar 13, 2016)

its easy !! that's all it takes .. just ask a question !!  lol  they must have 700 blocked by now !!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 13, 2016)

Eventually that seller will have no buyers. 

Sounds like masochism to me!

HMMM...How to become an online hermit!


----------



## rideahiggins (Mar 14, 2016)

I know of a seller that 5 years ago had 1500 blocked bidders. He said it was due to Non-paying bidders.


----------



## Intense One (Mar 14, 2016)

then8j said:


> Just for kicks I decided to ask a question, " is this part for a schwinn? "
> I got blocked!!!!!!!!



There you go.....I think this seller gets enjoyment in pissing people off....now that we know them, it's time to put them in rehab and don't buy from them....sounds like many, including me, have been feeding their (PPOS)...PissingPeopleOffSyndrome


----------

